# Imperial Assassins books?



## tegeusa (May 15, 2015)

Hy, anyone can tell me if there are books about Imperial Assassins ? Thanks!


----------



## ntaw (Jul 20, 2012)

There's one in the HH series called Nemesis (I think) and there's the one that just came out, Execution Force. Maybe more, but that's all I know of.


----------

